# How many of you are US Republicans



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I know a shitload of SJ republicans. Is this just my imagination? Are most SJ's republicans?


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

hello again Nate. You are a VIP now I see- congratulations.


Oh, and I am not a republican.


----------



## Checkmate (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes I am a Republican. But when you think about it SJ's are more traditional and look to the past to guide our choices which corresponds to a more conservative ideology. In the US conservatives are aligned with Republicans.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Checkmate said:


> Yes I am a Republican. But when you think about it SJ's are more traditional and look to the past to guide our choices which corresponds to a more conservative ideology. In the US conservatives are aligned with Republicans.


That's my exact reasoning as to why I posted this.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Not a Republican... And in general, can't stand to be in the same room with my friend who is a Republican when he goes off on his tangents about politics.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Frannyy said:


> hello again Nate. You are a VIP now I see- congratulations.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I am not a republican.


Yep, I'm a VIP now. I'm officially ballin


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

.......No!!


----------



## Splitty (Jul 9, 2010)

I am! But not an obnoxious Republican. If either side is fucking up I'll be the first to say so. But my ideology is best summed up in this quote. 

"You cannot help men permanently by doing for them, what they could and should do for themselves." — Abraham Lincoln

I'm perfectly fine taking care of the ones who cannot care for themselves. Its everyone else I have no sympathy for.


----------



## floryshe (Jan 21, 2010)

I sympathize with libertarians (the strict constitutionalists) and, oddly enough, progressives. I can see where they're coming from. Perhaps if I was filthy rich or filthily religious I could see where the Republicans were coming from too.

anyway ~independent~:bored:


----------



## mikeus (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep, I'm a Conservative Republican.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Not that I live in the US, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be if I did.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Time to infiltrate.

I'm a progressive moderate statist socialist leftist. I beleive that the state should be there for the people who need it and the people who are getting by alright should be there for the state. It's more like Canada or the EU that Big Brother.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I am not afraid to vote Republican or side with Republicans if I believe they are right on an issue. I'm an Independent who thinks for myself and does not let media hype tell me who to vote for in an election. I use to be a serious Liberal Dem. in my early years, until I witnessed the Dems in power and pulling the same under handed tricks, with the same big businesses as the Republicans had been pulling. It really opened my eyes. Recently, I've been agreeing a lot more with Republicans then I ever did in my history of voting. I think it's because I'm also a history buff and I realize that there is no new political situations in the world. Why isn't it more important for our people to know more about government, history and economics in our schools? Don't believe anything that any politician or media tells you unless you have done some research!
OK, I'll step off my soap box.


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

i am an independent. I think the whole Democrat vs Republican thing is a crock of horse sh*t! :angry: To make an educated vote, one must understand the issues. and frankly, not many people seem to be doing that. 

the one thing that irks me most about republicans (and yes I am fully aware of the generalization I am about to make...) is that they bring religion into politics, or more specifically "Christianity". The constitution clearly expresses the separation of church and state, and the establishing of a state religion. and I think that if you are using you religious beliefs to influence a vote...and it becomes law, are you not supporting the establishment of a state religion and thus going against the Constitution you so reverently claim to be upholding?! :angry:

whew...needed to rant. 

OWL


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

CallSignOWL said:


> i am an independent. I think the whole Democrat vs Republican thing is a crock of horse sh*t! :angry: To make an educated vote, one must understand the issues. and frankly, not many people seem to be doing that.
> 
> the one thing that irks me most about republicans (and yes I am fully aware of the generalization I am about to make...) is that they bring religion into politics, or more specifically "Christianity". The constitution clearly expresses the separation of church and state, and the establishing of a state religion. and I think that if you are using you religious beliefs to influence a vote...and it becomes law, are you not supporting the establishment of a state religion and thus going against the Constitution you so reverently claim to be upholding?! :angry:
> 
> ...


Whew! Glad that's over! :tongue::wink:


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I am Republican on the line of Liberitarin. I do agree with whoever said that Republicans are either rich or religious. I see a lot of them in my circle. lol. But that's kind of stupid, becuase God FORBID I said something like, "Democrats and Liberals are all a bunch of uneducated, poor athiests..."


----------



## Andrewfromthebay (Sep 10, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I know a shitload of SJ republicans. Is this just my imagination? Are most SJ's republicans?


I am a conservative republican. I think SJ's just tend to be more traditonal and make their decisions based on realism.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

More or less a Constitutionalist.


----------



## Andrewfromthebay (Sep 10, 2010)

niss63 said:


> More or less a Constitutionalist.


I am guessing you must be a fan of Rand and Ron Paul then? I like them both, but I tend to like and agree with Rand Paul more, because he is a bit more of a conservative then his father, who is libertarian on most issues. It was exciting seeing Rand take the Kentucky primaries. I think we need more constitutional/traditional republicans in the congress, and get rid of those neocons!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

My mother and brother (ISFJ and ESFJ, respectively) are both proud Republicans.
Although to be fair, my dad (ENFJ) is also.
My sister and I (INFP and INTP) are the oddballs - socialist and libertarian.


----------

